# How Long Can A Human Stay Awake Without Sleep?



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its The Summer And I Tend To Not Go To Sleep By Playing Modern Warfare 2 Online N' Some Other Stuff. A Week Ago I Went 3 Days Without Sleeping. If You Have Children Don't Bring Them Close To Me I Look Like A Pedo. Just Kiddin. So What's The Longest Time You Guys Have Gone Without Sleep?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 2, 2010)

i did pretty much 3 days at a music festival 
GO BOOZE AND PRO PLUS!!


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> i did pretty much 3 days at a music festival
> GO BOOZE AND PRO PLUS!!









  BOOZE jhajha


----------



## iFish (Aug 2, 2010)

Well... i've gone 2 days just on the computer. 

Um.. coffee helps


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

I did 17 days once when I was 23. I don't recommend it, it really screws your mind up.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> I did 17 days once when I was 23. I don't recommend it, it really screws your mind up.


HOLYBJESUS


----------



## iFish (Aug 2, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> I did 17 days once when I was 23. I don't recommend it, it really screws your mind up.



I call lies nad slander


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

I've stain awake for 2 days or so once, dead tired afterwards. Though there already is a topic like this in Polls.

Also, might I ask why you capitalise every word?


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> I've stain awake for 2 days or so once, dead tired afterwards. Though there already is a topic like this in Polls.
> 
> Also, might I ask why you capitalise every word?








  XDXDXD You're Not The First To Ask Me That. I Don't Know Why I Do It Though.


----------



## iFish (Aug 2, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> Ellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I never noticed .__.


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 2, 2010)

4 and a half days is my record, I suffer from insomnia. It's getting alot better though these days


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> 4 and a half days is my record, I suffer from insomnia. It's getting alot better though these days


I've Heard Of Insomnia Before,But I Don't Know What It Is. What Is It?


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 2, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> HOLYBJESUS


LMAO made my day.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I Use That Word All The Time When I Die In MW2. XD


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 2, 2010)

The longest I've stayed awake was 6 days.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 2, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> The longest I've stayed awake was 6 days.


i didnt mean to keep u up mmmwwwhahahah


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 2, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insomnia

I can't get to sleep then I basically pass out due to the lack of sleep. I go to bed and just lay and stare at the wall for hours on end trying to fall asleep and it doesn't happen. You constantly feel like shit due to the lack of sleep but no matter what I do I can't seem to sleep. The odd occasion where I do get a good sleep it feels great. I'm glad once I'm able to sleep I don't wake up for ages or I would be even more fucked.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Ok I See What It Is. I Think I've Had It Before.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 2, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> i didnt mean to keep u up mmmwwwhahahah
> 
> I'll kill you -_-
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I have fatal insomnia, if it gets any worse, I'll have to go to sleep labs :/
It takes about 3 to 4 Tylenol PMs to get me to sleep and that's only for 6 hours.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

I Hope I Don't Get Fatal Insomnia,Im Sorry That You Have It.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 2, 2010)

Back in my early 20's I did 70-something hours and had mild hallucinations. Nowadays I start to feel ill if I'm awake for more than 20.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Back in my early 20's I did 70-something hours and had mild hallucinations. Nowadays I start to feel ill if I'm awake for more than 20.


Thats Wierd Cause I've Gone 70sum And I Havn't Had Any Hallucinations What So Ever.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 2, 2010)

I heard that you die if you actually can't sleep at all.
I don't know how long you can go. I never tried an all nighter, there isn't enough to keep me entertained and motivated to do that (at least now, you never know)


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

You Don't Die. If You Dont Get 8 Hours Of Sleep Or If You Get Over 10 Hours Of Sleep You're Life Shortens.


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2010)

you can't die from insomnia. have you never seen fight club?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 2, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> You Don't Die. If You Dont Get 8 Hours Of Sleep Or If You Get Over 10 Hours Of Sleep You're Life Shortens.




You can die from lack of sleep after a certain amount of days.

And yes, insomnia can kill you, it's happened to people with fatal insomnia, google it.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Aug 2, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> I did 17 days once when I was 23. I don't recommend it, it really screws your mind up.


This is just impossible... After 5 days without sleep your brain automatically shuts down, wherever you be, whenever you be... Plus, even when if your brain shuts and you wake up before the needed 8h (at least) when you get to your 12 days without proper rest, your heart stops, your lungs shut, your throat sores, etc etc etc... You die...

Q: Even if you are struggling for your life?
A: Yes...

Q: Even if you have a gun into your head?
A: YES...

Q: Even if you...
A: FUCK OFF!!! I SAID THAT IT DOENS?T MATTER::: IT JUST SHUTS DOWN!!!

Q: But...
A: .|.

Q: Asshole...
A: Liar...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 2, 2010)

Goten said:
			
		

> This is just impossible... After 5 days without sleep your brain automatically shuts down, wherever you be, whenever you be...
> 
> Q: Even if you are struggling for your life?
> A: Yes...
> ...



No, your brain doesn't shut down, I'm still alive and I was still awake, didn't sleep until day 6.

As for the death by insomnia
Man died from Insomnia


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 2, 2010)

Goten said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This seems true  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but where are your sources?

EDIT : My record is only 2 when I first go my DS Lite in christmas


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 2, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> This seems true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...07211406AAJpaZV

I'm a pretty big expert no sleep and insomnia, seeing as how I have it :/


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Aug 2, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Back in my early 20's I did 70-something hours and had mild hallucinations. Nowadays I start to feel ill if I'm awake for more than 20.


That's your brain doing something called self-defend... When you got to that extreme situation, your brain lost way too brain and nervous cells... Now it gives you a reminder: Do not go past this or you'll get dumb! (yeah it's true... I'm studying Medicine


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 2, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> NarutoFreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I wonder if the 33 years with no sleep is true thow.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

I Better Sleep Early Tonight Then,I Don't Want To Die At 13 Years Of Age. XD


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 2, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> You Don't Die. If You Dont Get 8 Hours Of Sleep Or If You Get Over 10 Hours Of Sleep You're Life Shortens.



Lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then My life is gonna be really short.


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2010)

@phoenixgoddess
FFI is a disease, insomnia is a sympton. FFI which affects only 100 people WORLDWIDE making it seem hard to believe you're one of them. not to mention that you would pretty much be the youngest person to ever be discovered having it. man I hate self-diagnosis


OT: I've stayed awake maybe like 45 hours tops, I don't expressly try stay up as long as possible but even if I did I doubt it'd be more than that
I always see people saying oh I've done a week, I've done 10 days
I don't really believe any of it beyond 4 days


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Aug 2, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Goten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your brain shuts down... But the 5-day period is the medium capacity of Humans... We are not the same, some go farther, some can do it after 3 days... Anyway, getting more than 2 days without sleeping can really make a number on your... Remember nervous cells and brain cells can't regenerate... Smoking, bad sleep times, stress, bad food habits, etc. kills your brain cells, which means you get dumber, and more likely to have problems, like strokes, and even lose functions of organs or members... you can become handicap!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 2, 2010)

Goten said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Everyone's body is different, so each person has a different limit of how much they can take, their brain won't function as it should and will cause hallucinations from sleep deprivation, you won't go insane, but you'll definitely start seeing things.

@Gore
You're right, it does affect less than 100 families in the world, but I was basically saying insomnia can get pretty severe.
As I said, every person's body is different, my insomnia got to 6 days before, that is NOTHING to lie about cause I sure as hell don't want it.

@narutofan
It's true, it was on National Geographic and my doctor himself told me to get into a sleep lab if it gets worse due to my own survival.


----------



## Quanno (Aug 2, 2010)

I managed to play non-stop brawl and mario kart with 7 friends for 3 days (2 nights).
5 of them went home, 2 tried to but fell almost asleep on their bicycle so they slept at my couch.

It was fun though


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 2, 2010)

ive been awake for a week (7 days minus a night) but i used  amphetamine ,weed and dxm ,(not all at the same time xD (exept for the weed , i mix it with anything lol ))


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Aug 2, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Goten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll go insane if you do it too many times... And you said we're not the same... that's why he starts to feel ill, because he can't take it too much like us... And don't forget, if she smokes/ take drugs / alcool (just for fun, not a drug-addict or something...) it's even worse


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 2, 2010)

Goten said:
			
		

> You'll go insane if you do it too many times... And you said we're not the same... that's why he starts to feel ill, because he can't take it too much like us... And don't forget, if she smokes/ take drugs / alcool (just for fun, not a drug-addict or something...) it's even worse



If you go to the shoutbox, you'll notice I'm almost always awake, I don't sleep very much and my mind is pretty much the same as it was before the insomnia unless it gets as bad as the six day lack of sleep. 
I don't smoke, drink or do drugs and my insomnia is getting worse :/


----------



## George Dawes (Aug 2, 2010)

Fatal Familial Insomnia affects only 9x patients worldwide, and tylenol wouldn't work to get you to sleep.  Benzos and Barbituates & the Z-Drugs have been tested, and even these are unsuccessful in inducing sleep in people with the genetic mutation that causes FFI.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 2, 2010)

Goten your wrong

PG is online all the dam time

only time she sleeps is when i drug her

her word beats yours


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 2, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Fatal Familial Insomnia affects only 9x patients worldwide, and tylenol wouldn't work to get you to sleep.  Benzos and Barbituates & the Z-Drugs have been tested, and even these are unsuccessful in inducing sleep in people with the genetic mutation that causes FFI.




I don't have FFI, I just have fatal insomnia. The Tylenol pm helps me get to sleep and stops the headaches when I wake up, cause I usually always wake up with them.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Aug 2, 2010)

Well insomnia is a problem there... i don't know or not if that's the FFI (which i purely don't believe it) but usually insomnia reveals if the person is under severe pressure (work, family, etc) or other things...

Had you have traumatic episodes when you were a child or something? Try to go (if you aren't yet) to a psychologist


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Quanno said:
			
		

> I managed to play non-stop brawl and mario kart with 7 friends for 3 days (2 nights).
> 5 of them went home, 2 tried to but fell almost asleep on their bicycle so they slept at my couch.
> 
> It was fun though


Jhajhajha 2 Failed So They Slept At Your Couch.


----------



## George Dawes (Aug 2, 2010)

There is no such thing as fatal insomnia, there is FFI caused by a genetic mutation.

As I said, if you had it tylenol wouldn't work.  The effect the disease has on your thalamus sees to that.  You also wouldn't be able to cry (prevention of tear production).  Within 18months of the first symptoms you would be dead.

It also doesn't affect people of child-bearing age.

Don't try to blag a blagger.  =]


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

Goten said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're such a tetchy little shit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Its true though I have no proof and the only medical proof that someone has done at least that was a world record for nearly 19 days so it IS possible.

Also yes, after PROPER rest you have lots of organ failure but I had PROPER rest, I meditated and did fuck all but stayed in this one room listening to music. I also had lots of nutriants and food to keep me going. My head at times felt cold and had pins and needles. Now I could have passed out for half an hour, can't say 100% if I did or not but I don't actually recall ever doing that.

Whether you believe this...couldn't care less, you're just someone on the internet. This is my statement and that is that.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Aug 2, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> There is no such thing as fatal insomnia, there is FFI caused by a genetic mutation.
> 
> As I said, if you had it tylenol wouldn't work.  The effect the disease has on your thalamus sees to that.  You also wouldn't be able to cry (prevention of tear production).  Within 18months of the first symptoms you would be dead.
> 
> ...


Let it be... they act like if Wikipedia is always right --'

Their God is their computer, the bible the Wikipedia...

Oh well...


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2010)

Goten said:
			
		

> George Dawes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHA, OH MAN
this comes from you right after you say you automatically die if you stay up 5 days straight.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



go play some Ultimate Ninja 2 or something

im just glad George Dawes said it, I was just sitting here trying to think of how do I say fuck you, fatal insomnia is shit you just made up.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

I See We Have Some Naruto Fans Here,YAY. XD


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 2, 2010)

How Long Can A Person Live Without Air?

Either Project Is Something That You Don't Want To Try And Find Out For Yourself.





Also, Why Do You Talk Like This? It's Really Confusing.


----------



## nutella (Aug 2, 2010)

I was talking about this with my friends and I found out that there was this doctor who trained himself to only sleep 2 hours a day, everyday. The most I've done is 40 or so hours.


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> I was talking about this with my friends and I found out that there was this doctor who trained himself to only sleep 2 hours a day, everyday. The most I've done is 40 or so hours.


I would be scared shitless to go to a doctor who only slept 2 hours a day


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> How Long Can A Person Live Without Air?
> 
> Either Project Is Something That You Don't Want To Try And Find Out For Yourself.
> 
> Also, Why Do You Talk Like This? It's Really Confusing.


I went 6 days without air when I was 23 (this was the day after the lack of sleep), I dont recommend it. I pretty much had to eat soil and rely on the sunlight to keep me going. In the end I started to exume oxygen out of my pores, it was quite something.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 2, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Was The Funniest Thing I've Read Today...

I Don't Know If That Is Really Good Or Really Bad.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 2, 2010)

i don't need air im already dead


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 2, 2010)

Why Do You Keep Posting That Picture?


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> i don't need air im already dead


Jha Jha,Are You Goth?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 2, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Why Do You Keep Posting That Picture?


because im kinda crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and its me


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Aug 2, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Goten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I say shuts down is when your brain makes you sleep --' It send chemicals to your bloddo strain... for fuck's sake --'


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 2, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Goten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahahaha, I love this.
So because I said I have fatal insomnia, it's made up? Alright, sure, why not.
I used fatal, not fatal familial insomnia, but fatal insomnia. Yes, I could have said severe, terrible or any word that relates to it, but I chose not to.
I don't have FFI, so yes, tylenol pm does work, it takes four for me to get six hours of sleep.

@Goten
Eh, I already know I have insomnia due to my past, but even as I get over it, it doesn't get better.


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2010)

Are you serious?

You can't use the word fatal in place of severe or terrible, fatal means death bringing, jesus


Did you see Avatar?
-Yeah, it was fatal man

I feel like shit, I have a fatal cold

There's fatal flooding in my neighborhood a lot this time of year


----------



## George Dawes (Aug 2, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Its true though I have no proof and the only medical proof that someone has done at least that was a world record for nearly 19 days so it IS possible.
> Longest recorded period of sleeplessness (as used in medical literature - that is it can be verified 100%) is 11 days (randy something or other, should be easily found on the net).  The net and books are full of people claiming longer (some guy claims not to have slept for 30+ years) but they can't be verified.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well in that case I have fatal bad breath, not severe or terrible or any other word that means nothing at all like the word used.  Fatal means a terminal condition - it will kill you.  Severe, Intense, Terrible, Extreme won't.

I have severe insomnia, I don't have fatal insomnia because such a condition doesn't exist.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 2, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Which doesn't exist.  Trust me, I'm Dr Nick.
> 
> Oh, well in that case I have fatal bad breath, not severe or terrible or any other word that means nothing at all like the word used.  Fatal means a terminal condition - it will kill you.  Severe, Intense, Terrible, Extreme won't.
> 
> I have severe insomnia, I don't have fatal insomnia because such a condition doesn't exist.



Very well, I have severe insomnia, better?
Thanks for the grammar lesson Dr. Nick, I feel much better now.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

Would everyone just stop fighting.






Just leave PG alone, I have fatal farts but I know they don't kill. Some people just use different words to describe things.


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just leave PG alone, I have fatal farts but I know they don't kill. Some people just use different words to describe things.



Speak for yourself! I bet they almost killed your cat.


----------



## George Dawes (Aug 2, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Very well, I have severe insomnia, better?
> Depends.  Severe will do on here.  I'd expect chronic rather than severe in a medical setting.  ;-p
> 
> 
> ...


I never mentioned your grammar - mine is terrible so I never point out other peoples.  I didn't even mention  your spelling.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

MUST
HAVE
LAST
WORD
IN



			
				thegame07 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The queefs she does she would deserve it.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

What Do You Mean By 
MUST
HAVE
LAST
WORD
IN


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> MUST
> HAVE
> LAST
> WORD
> ...


YOUR



























MUM


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

Just joking Alex sir, shake hands?


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Just joking Alex sir, shake hands?


OVER MY DEAD BODY,Kust Kidding Shake Hands


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supernatural is cool brAH.

Lets derail the thread furthur and talk about it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 2, 2010)

I've scanned this thread,
laughed at a lot of the accusations flying around, 
laughed even more at you online doctors saying what is impossible. 
All I'm going to do is say that my maximum time awake was seven days 
Hallucinations started around day five. 
Yes, I had assistance from amphetamines. 
No I would never voluntarily do this again. 

And just so my post fits into this thread's theme,
fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, you're cool, fuck you, fuck you, fuck you, have a nice day, fuck you, fuck you.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah,So Whats You're Favorite Episode Of Supernatural?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really liked the Groundhog Day style one.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 2, 2010)

Hadrian, why have you gotta go and ruin a thread like that? 
Now I'm gonna have to close it.

tsk tsk


----------

